# Spalted Pecan river table by BBEpoxy



## BBEpoxy (Jan 17, 2020)

Not sure I can let go of this one! That’s tough!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 17, 2020)

Astounding beauty in that table! Wow! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BBEpoxy (Jan 17, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Astounding beauty in that table! Wow! Chuck


Thanks! Now comes the hard part, pricing it!


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 17, 2020)

BBEpoxy said:


> Thanks! Now comes the hard part, pricing it!


Priceless??? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 17, 2020)

What epoxy do you use again? Looks great man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 17, 2020)

That's a beauty Brody! What species was the timber?


----------



## BBEpoxy (Jan 17, 2020)

Gardnaaa said:


> What epoxy do you use again? Looks great man


This was StoneCoatCountertops Art epoxy, thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BBEpoxy (Jan 17, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> That's a beauty Brody! What species was the timber?


Pecan from North Carolina. Just the right amount of spalting running through it. 

I do have a few more tables in the works, pretty sure they will be right up Paul’s alley! Stay tuned!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BBEpoxy (Jan 17, 2020)

BBEpoxy said:


> Pecan from North Carolina. Just the right amount of spalting running through it.
> 
> I do have a few more tables in the works, pretty sure they will be right up Paul’s alley! Stay tuned!


And thanks!


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 17, 2020)

BBEpoxy said:


> Thanks! Now comes the hard part, pricing it!


I'll give you a $100 bucks shipping included.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 18, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> I'll give you a $100 bucks shipping included.





@Nature Man you can't agree with me you have to "one up" me


----------



## DKMD (Jan 18, 2020)

Very cool! I love the way the epoxy mimics wood grain... from the thumbnail, I thought it was wood!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 18, 2020)

Very cool table design. Whoever purchases is going to enjoy for years to come. Nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 18, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> View attachment 177632
> @Nature Man you can't agree with me you have to "one up" me


Okay. My bid is $110 to include shipping! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BBEpoxy (Jan 18, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Okay. My bid is $110 to include shipping! Chuck


One more 0 and you got a deal!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 18, 2020)

BBEpoxy said:


> One more 0 and you got a deal!



I'll add the zero so it's mine?

$0110

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jan 18, 2020)

BBEpoxy said:


> One more 0 and you got a deal!


$1000 is underselling yourself by the price standards out west. depending on the local/city $2500 to $6000 would be achievable. my brother at http://rescuedmillworx.com/product/the-birth-of-a-river-table/
would ask around $4000


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 18, 2020)

WOW!


----------



## BBEpoxy (Jan 18, 2020)

vegas urban lumber said:


> $1000 is underselling yourself by the price standards out west. depending on the local/city $2500 to $6000 would be achievable. my brother at http://rescuedmillworx.com/product/the-birth-of-a-river-table/
> would ask around $4000


Thanks but I assure you our markets are very different. $2500 is unheard of in Southeast Louisiana.

y’all realize this thing is 24x40 right?


----------



## BBEpoxy (Jan 18, 2020)

Then again you could be right, I haven’t been doing the tables for long...


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jan 18, 2020)

BBEpoxy said:


> Thanks but I assure you our markets are very different. $2500 is unheard of in Southeast Louisiana.
> 
> y’all realize this thing is 24x40 right?


24 x 40 coffee table in the correct market here would bring up to $2500 certainly no less than $1000. but you are correct that differnt markets have different level of customer ability and desire to spend good money for american made quality furniture. the walmart mentality of cheap and ok for now permeates a large percentage of buyers minds in all corners of the US. we can hope that tariffs on cheap poor quality particle board furniture from other countries would put things in perspective


----------



## BBEpoxy (Jan 18, 2020)

Not trying to be rude but There is only one market in this conversation that matters, I wish we had a better market like yours.

As far as our market, the issue is excess supply. A lot of craftsman here and that keeps the competition strong and trying to undercut everyone...

and thanks for actually taking the time to discuss pricing with me, I’m going up to 1500. See how that plays out.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 18, 2020)

BBEpoxy said:


> I’m going up to 1500. See how that plays out.


Well crap!!


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jan 19, 2020)

BBEpoxy said:


> Not trying to be rude but There is only one market in this conversation that matters, I wish we had a better market like yours.
> 
> As far as our market, the issue is excess supply. A lot of craftsman here and that keeps the competition strong and trying to undercut everyone...
> 
> and thanks for actually taking the time to discuss pricing with me, I’m going up to 1500. See how that plays out.


i understand your competitive nature and the need to make sales even if the profit is minimal. that keeps the lights on. great work and top notch customer service can win though, even at a higher price. the selling price for the first few pieces will typically dictate that the referrals you get from those will expect the same price point. that can be really good or really bad depending on where you start pricing.

if you do start out closer to your costs, future sales built to the customers specs, should be at elevated prices since they are getting exactly as they choose, color/size/finish

Reactions: Like 1


----------

